# Finally Picking Up The 310bhs On Friday



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I am sure they (Camping World) will be offering me all kinds of extended warranty options............

What are the opinions on them.......are they needed??????

What is a good price and or price/term deal......

Thanks for your help.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

I did it once on one trailer I owned. Never used it.

When you read the fine print, they don't cover everything you think they do and sometimes they are hard to use because as with home warranties, you must get pre-approval before having any work done.

Most are not bumper to bumper extensions, they cover specific systems within the trailer, not the structure.

Really is a personal decision and how comfortable you are with the manufacturer, how comfortable you are doing your own repairs if needed, and whether you feel better for the price you paid.

As may have been obvious, I personally do not normally buy the extended warranties.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I bought one only because the plan allowed for full refund if I hadn't used it at the end of the term. I had one like that on an auto before, and it worked out ok.

Would I do it again? Nope.

IMO, 99% of the time the stuff that's covered either breaks right away (manufacturer's warranty) or just keeps going and going.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

You are strengthening my opinion....I do not feel inclined to get one......but i thought i would see what you al thought....thanks for the feedback.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I thought about it, but the fine print excludes alot.

Check into Good Sam's Extended Service Plan as it is a yearly or monthly payment, much less expensive than the dealer one. It seemed like it covered the most stuff. Rate depends on the amount the TT costs and the model year.

In the end, we decided that we have spent too much $$ on extended warranties on everything from cameras to tvs, and the risk vs benefit anylsis wasn't worth the extra expense. And after 4 previous RV's we never had many repairs. The one time we lost our awning to a storm the auto/rv insurance covered it with just a deductible.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi - did you buy your trailer at the Hershey show? Just curious, because, we bought our trailer from camping world and when I called to get a delivery date they told me they were hoping for the 24th.

Best of Luck either way.

Rick


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We got one and the next day asked to cancel it. after reading it closely we realized it wasn't really something we thought was worth the money.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Hi - did you buy your trailer at the Hershey show? Just curious, because, we bought our trailer from camping world and when I called to get a delivery date they told me they were hoping for the 24th.
> 
> Best of Luck either way.
> 
> Rick


Yes i Did, I bought it from Camping World of Churchville, Ny......at the Hershey Show.

They are setting up to do transactions at the Holiday Inn @ Hershey from 11/25-11/1/08 from what i understand.......

Did they notify you yet???


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I called today and spoke to the sales mgr - he told me that the projected date of delivery is November 5th.....

I will be picking up at the same location.

Let me know how you make out.

Rick



clarkely said:


> Hi - did you buy your trailer at the Hershey show? Just curious, because, we bought our trailer from camping world and when I called to get a delivery date they told me they were hoping for the 24th.
> 
> Best of Luck either way.
> 
> Rick


Yes i Did, I bought it from Camping World of Churchville, Ny......at the Hershey Show.

They are setting up to do transactions at the Holiday Inn @ Hershey from 11/25-11/1/08 from what i understand.......

Did they notify you yet???
[/quote]


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Picked it up Friday...........I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!










No issues with Pick up, Camping world was good and met me a day early than they had planned. I did find out after i drove the 70 miles....that they would have delivered with in a 100 miles to me for free......But No biggie as it gave me a nice drive to tow and feel it out with out the wife and kids.

It does have some sloppy workmanship here and there
1. Nails through the wall underneath the TV sticking out bedroom side (I will Fix and Touch Up)
2. when Tv is turned to bedroom side doors would rub the TV ( i moved the sliding door track a 1/4" Fixed)
3. Door opener arm/shock bracket had screws turned in the hole......held on by caulk until wind got it.....(I fixed)

Small crack/Bulge in fiberglass, appears tight & weather proof, but i will take that up with them.

I like fixing those other minor items.......I know it is done right when I do it............and quite frankly I expect those type of manufacturing issues/problems/blemish's.

Overall VERY HAPPY - EXTREMELY HAPPY - LOVE MY NEW 310BHS


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

clarkely said:


> Picked it up Friday...........I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds great! I know what you mean about fixing things yourself. I need to be able to know that it was done correctly (or at least what I did incorrectly....







)


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Finally, must be great - still waiting, but, I am definetly calling to have them deliver. We are definetly within a 100 miles of Hershey.

Best of Luck and maybe we can hook up next season - as I will be putting mine to sleep for the winter.


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

CONGRATS on your purchase! We delt with Camping World in VA for our new 210RS as well. We have been quite happy with the deal as well. I KNOW YOU WILL LIKE IT!!!
Again, Congratulations!


----------



## kingpin (Oct 24, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Picked it up Friday...........I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why would you expect issues. we pay good money for our campers and they dont give you a discount for there messes. i think if people expected more quality and held the factory more accountable they might actually produce a better product. we sure dont let the auyo industry do business that way
dave


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

kingpin said:


> Picked it up Friday...........I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why would you expect issues. we pay good money for our campers and they dont give you a discount for there messes. i think if people expected more quality and held the factory more accountable they might actually produce a better product. we sure dont let the auyo industry do business that way
dave
[/quote]

The auto industry...............like almost all Large industry in the US has lost their quality control.......In an effort to compete with cheap labor, the Quality inspector becomes an efficiency expert............unfortunately it is a Home Depot/WalMart mentality............in an effort ot get everything "cheap" the general population is willing to give up getting Quality products.

Do i think this is acceptable???? NO I DO NOT!!!! However 80% of the population is that way. So I accept and have to adapt to the "way Things are", and pick my battles. When it is something small that i can fix and fix better than them.........i mine as well, i can spend my time hooking it up, taking it there and wasting my time........or do it myself...........one of my favorite sayings............God Helps those who Help Themselves.

If it had something Major.............then i would take it up with them...............minor issues.........frankly aren't worth my time, I run a Small business, have 4 kids under 10 and coach 3 sports............I need to make efficient use of my time..........ironically i am rambling on and wasting it now........

Good Luck & Have a Great Day.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

clarkely said:


> The auto industry...............like almost all Large industry in the US has lost their quality control.......In an effort to compete with cheap labor, the Quality inspector becomes an efficiency expert............unfortunately it is a Home Depot/WalMart mentality............in an effort ot get everything "cheap" the general population is willing to give up getting Quality products.


I don't agree with that at all. In fact, I think the exact opposite has been demonstrated at GM, especially the Cadillac division. (I'm simply a GM guy, don't mean to exclude any others domestic manufacturers.)

The magazines have been raving about at least the initial build quality over there for a few years. They talk about the CTS-V as knocking on the door of the M5, generally accepted as the king of the hill for production luxury sport sedans.

It is quite clear from the product and comments of GM executives that the mentality is to build cars with quality on par with any production manufacturer on the planet.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

BoaterDan said:


> The auto industry...............like almost all Large industry in the US has lost their quality control.......In an effort to compete with cheap labor, the Quality inspector becomes an efficiency expert............unfortunately it is a Home Depot/WalMart mentality............in an effort ot get everything "cheap" the general population is willing to give up getting Quality products.


I don't agree with that at all. In fact, I think the exact opposite has been demonstrated at GM, especially the Cadillac division. (I'm simply a GM guy, don't mean to exclude any others domestic manufacturers.)

The magazines have been raving about at least the initial build quality over there for a few years. They talk about the CTS-V as knocking on the door of the M5, generally accepted as the king of the hill for production luxury sport sedans.

It is quite clear from the product and comments of GM executives that the mentality is to build cars with quality on par with any production manufacturer on the planet.
[/quote]

I am a GM Guy as well...but........

Well, the reason i feel differently....I bought a 2008 2500 Suburban, I ordered it, The trailering guide said the Hitch receiver is rated for 1500 lbs Tongue weight, The GM trailering guide States the same, My Manual that came with it states the same. ACTUAL RECEIVER IS STAMPED FOR 1000 LBS, i discussed this in other forum topics..........its integrated into the bumper/rear crumple zone, there is no aftermarket available for it, and GM does not care....they asked me if i wanted to swap for a pick up ........told them NO i wanted what i was told i was getting..........they more or less said Tough and "Lawyer'd Up". 
The only reason you would buy a 2500 Suburban is to pull something.......there is no Bed to Load........ironically my 2004 Suburban had a 1500lb rated receiver.

They used the same Receivers on 1/2 & 3/4 Tons Trucks before........they used a 1500 lb rated one..........07 7 08 Subs and tahoe/yukons all get the same 1000 lb rated one......1/2 or 3/4 ton........

And they do not care..............


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

clarkely said:


> Small crack/Bulge in fiberglass, appears tight & weather proof, but i will take that up with them.
> 
> I like fixing those other minor items.......I know it is done right when I do it............and quite frankly I expect those type of manufacturing issues/problems/blemish's.


Be VERY careful here. Fiberglass flaws that seem relatively minor can be signs of very significant problems. It may be hard to believe, but normal fiberglass is not waterproof. Once the gelcoat "seal" is broken (by something like a crack) the material underneath is open to major problems.

Not trying to scare you, but that one I wouldn't just let go and wait to get around to some day.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

clarkely said:


> The auto industry...............like almost all Large industry in the US has lost their quality control.......In an effort to compete with cheap labor, the Quality inspector becomes an efficiency expert............unfortunately it is a Home Depot/WalMart mentality............in an effort ot get everything "cheap" the general population is willing to give up getting Quality products.


I don't agree with that at all. In fact, I think the exact opposite has been demonstrated at GM, especially the Cadillac division. (I'm simply a GM guy, don't mean to exclude any others domestic manufacturers.)

The magazines have been raving about at least the initial build quality over there for a few years. They talk about the CTS-V as knocking on the door of the M5, generally accepted as the king of the hill for production luxury sport sedans.

It is quite clear from the product and comments of GM executives that the mentality is to build cars with quality on par with any production manufacturer on the planet.
[/quote]

I am a GM Guy as well...but........

Well, the reason i feel differently....I bought a 2008 2500 Suburban, I ordered it, The trailering guide said the Hitch receiver is rated for 1500 lbs Tongue weight, The GM trailering guide States the same, My Manual that came with it states the same. ACTUAL RECEIVER IS STAMPED FOR 1000 LBS, i discussed this in other forum topics..........its integrated into the bumper/rear crumple zone, there is no aftermarket available for it, and GM does not care....they asked me if i wanted to swap for a pick up ........told them NO i wanted what i was told i was getting..........they more or less said Tough and "Lawyer'd Up". 
The only reason you would buy a 2500 Suburban is to pull something.......there is no Bed to Load........ironically my 2004 Suburban had a 1500lb rated receiver.

They used the same Receivers on 1/2 & 3/4 Tons Trucks before........they used a 1500 lb rated one..........07 7 08 Subs and tahoe/yukons all get the same 1000 lb rated one......1/2 or 3/4 ton........

And they do not care..............
[/quote]
I dont think this is a sign of lack of quality as comparred to the issues in the OP is it? I dont believe you find the same kind of quality issues in vehicles that you do in our TT's.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> I dont think this is a sign of lack of quality as comparred to the issues in the OP is it? I dont believe you find the same kind of quality issues in vehicles that you do in our TT's.


I don't see it the same either. Not that I wouldn't be livid and going through the roof about that, mind you, but that was a conscious decision by somebody - most likely a bean counter or lawyer.

The Gilligan-ish mistakes on a TT, like hooking the bathroom fan up to run backwards or nails not pounded in, are in another class.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Its not the same issues................but as you see & can understand..............still fresh as a sore pot on my A#$

I do think comparing to quality on a vehicle is unfair in general............might be better to compare to a home......

The nails coming through may not have been through or visible until transit moved them and popped them through........The only thing that definately could not be related to transit is the electric opener..............and that is an engineering/bean counter issue...........much like the Hitch.

I am very Pleased with my Unit!!! Like i said i expect minor issues........its a house on wheels........


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

clarkely said:


> I do think comparing to quality on a vehicle is unfair in general............might be better to compare to a home......
> I am very Pleased with my Unit!!! Like i said i expect minor issues........its a house on wheels........


Your right about that!! a home is a better comparrison.


----------

